

Here is my weekend project - widget for bloggers - DarrenStuart
http://justaddme.com

======
thorax
I like the concept and want to use it.

If you made a quick project here: <http://featurelist.org/projects/add/>

Then I'll submit a few feature requests like this:

    
    
      * Please add support for LiveJournal
      * Please add support for Plaxo
      * Please add support for SteamCommunity
      * Please add support for multiple different (named) RSS feeds
      * Please add support for Xfire
      * Please add support for "group" joins that I recommend e.g. Google Groups or a Facebook group.
      * Please allow multiple widgets to be configured/used per person. I use different social networks for different things, so it would be good to have multiple bars.
      * Please find an alternative to iframe which is embeddable in more places (like a forum signature or blog post).

~~~
DarrenStuart
excellent great list I will add them. I came across a blog to day with their
groups listed so I might put that at the bottom under groups when I add the
groups or maybe even a group widget on its own. I missed del.icio.us off
too...

As for an alternative for the iframe, I am working on this too, I will do a
flash version and a JS version. I could generate an image for forum sigs but
the user would have to link to a profile page on the site.

thanks for the feedback.

------
DarrenStuart
Let me know what you think guys.

Cheers

------
DanielBMarkham
Good job, Darren.

I did the same thing with a much more complicated tool suite a couple of years
ago. Took a lot longer than a weekend! I'm glad to see the tooling is coming
along so well. Good luck -- looks like a winner.

